# will sell ex demo



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

[Please note - this is a thread written by a person with a commercial interest in the product]

Have just collected this C Kayaks Malachite (see specs in C Kayaks link in my signature )to review so in a couple of weeks I will post my thoughts & it will be on the market as ex demo (first in best dressed)









The one on the floor not my beloved Barracuda

Smigel


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh good the pro team's back. I can't wait for the "what ever happened to smigel" thread.


----------

